
CBS Blackout Triggers Surge in TV-Show Piracy - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/cbs-blackout-triggers-surge-in-tv-show-piracy-130807/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
loceng
People mostly care about accessibility. Part of accessibility is cost, though
many people can afford to make payment - assuming costs aren't higher than
what the hours they work allot them in disposable income.

